# Help me make a long-length dog tie out leash



## bteamstephen (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to create a long-length dog tie out that I can use to tie my dog to a tree or something to keep him in a general area, specifically when i go camping.

So far, I have bought 2 100ft 550 paracords for this project and i want to put a carabiner on each end to clip to the dog's harness and to clip around a tree.

My goal is to make the leash as long as possible without wasting the length of the paracord in complicated weaves, so i decided that a round braid would be ideal for a project like this. (any other suggestions on what the best weave is to conserve length of the cord?)

Some of the tutorials I have seen, such as this one Round 4 Strand Weave,involve using 4 strands, or lines of paracord. If i only have 2 100ft strands, then this would mean cutting my 100ft length in half, or folding in the middle, in order to have 4 strands for the weave. 

Of course I could buy 2 more 100ft strands to complete the weave, but is there any way to get around this and only use my 2 100ft cords and still keep as much length as possible for the dog tie out? If there is no way around it, I might just have to get 2 more 100ft strands...This would also make the line thicker and stronger.

I would also like to find a tutorial or advice on how to weave the carabiners on each end of the tie out.

Please let me know if this makes sense, or if any more info is required to understand what I am trying to accomplish.

Thanks in advance!
Stephen


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

That 4 Weave looks nice, so I would stick with that. I am sorry I cannot answer your other question, as I am not familiar with it. 

Also, I would consider using a chain. Your dog will chew right through paracord. Even if you think he wont, you will run to the outhouse, he will get jealous, and blamo.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

If you do it then I would go with the 4 weave. But like he said ^ I would only use paracord to make a collar or even a leash to go on walks, never to tie up a dog, it is chewed through way to easily. Grab a cheap chain and use that instead when camping.


----------



## Ronmar (Aug 14, 2013)

+1, most any dog will zip thru paracord in no time at all. My lab shredded a thick double wall nylon strap collar in under 2 minutes last year. The collar was loose enough that when she pulled the chain tight, it elongated enough for her to get her mouth on it... The chain and cable run on the other hand has lasted thru 2 dogs now...

The round weave is cool but seems like a waste of 400' of cord to make 22'+ of dog line. 

Chain would be better and certainly more trustworthy, or perhaps some thin coated cable. With a thin cable you could also pull the core strands out of some para and slide the para sheath over the cable...


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

The neighbors tied out their little puppy for a long time without issue, but when they tried it on the cat the paracord didn't stand a chance!


----------

